# Aluminum Floor Care/covering



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

searched the forums but didn't find what I was looking for:

what do you do for your aluminum floors?

I just bought some acid to clean them, but then I was pondering putting down a roll-on bed liner (dupli-color, rhino lining, herculiner, ect...)

obviously need to put the mats back ontop of the floors after coated but does anyone have a coated floor, likes/dislikes?

what is everyone's favorite product/procedure for cleaning exterior aluminum? will probably acid wash (exposed aluminum) but then what is everyone's favorite sealer/polish to help protect the aluminum from further oxidization and pitting.

Right now have two different aluminum polishes but putting them on/off by hand is a real pain


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Great info on Horse Trailer world forum about it.

Horse Trailer World : Trailer Talk : Aluminum floor corrosion and coating


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

That is where i got the how to clean and idea to coat the floor. I just figured i would check around to see if others have coated the floor and see if it is something they would do again, but also see what others are doing just for varying options


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I plan on doing it in the spring to my LQ. I have already pulled everything out of it. Then I'm going to take it to a truck wash to have it acid washed. I will get the liner stuff next. My floor looks pretty good for an 03 trailer. :wink: I just had the roof stripped and re caulked. Next is replacing brake assemblies. :wink:


----------

